# IASCA world finals/spring break nationals March 2009



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

So who plans on making the drive down to finals this year in Daytona beach and where will you be driving down from?

I for one am definatley going and have already booked a hotel and that week off from work, I will driving down from Ontario Canada.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Fozz and I are planning to go down as well, Ontario Canada too eh!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

MuTT said:


> Fozz and I are planning to go down as well, Ontario Canada too eh!


Nice, Fozz and I actually drove down together for the finals in 2007. I presume your the dude with the dodge intrepid?


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Thrill_House said:


> Nice, Fozz and I actually drove down together for the finals in 2007. I presume your the dude with the dodge intrepid?


I am indeed that Dude! (not a dodge tho )


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I might be trying to make that one.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I might be trying to make that one.


Then I get my hug


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

truth!

Bring me some techflex, too.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Planning on being there to do some judging.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

We're planning on going, hopefully things don't completely crash in this economy.....


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife and I will be flying in, but no car for this one.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

I will be there. If I can get a buddy to come, we will be driving down both the Audi and Acura.... Will be doing MECA and IASCA...


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> I will be there. If I can get a buddy to come, we will be driving down both the Audi and Acura.... Will be doing MECA and IASCA...


I look forward to meeting you Ben and talking to you about the Acura among other things!


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be making the trip down as well


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

DUMPED said:


> I will be making the trip down as well


What kind of car are you driving and what class will you be competing in?


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm actually going to be there for work.
I might be with a vehicle on the SPL side of things as well


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

DUMPED said:


> I'm actually going to be there for work.
> I might be with a vehicle on the SPL side of things as well


Cool, im in SQ myself look for me when your down there I will be the one with the black 2002 Civic coupe.


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

I see you're from Toronto..
thats going to be quite the roadtrip down to Daytona..lol
sweet!!!

I've done it many times including last year..

this year I'll be flying down more than likely..


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

DUMPED said:


> I see you're from Toronto..
> thats going to be quite the roadtrip down to Daytona..lol
> sweet!!!
> 
> ...


Im not to worried, I made the drive down to atlanta for last years finals and it was no big deal.


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

thats cool...
but add an additional 7+ hrs to the trip probably.. I could be wrong and its a bit less
but in all reality whats a few more hours when you've already to ATL from Toronto..lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Im not to worried, I made the drive down to atlanta for last years finals and it was no big deal.


What day is it on and when is everyone leaving? Not sure my FIT will be done but I'm hoping!

Ju


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

here is a link with all the information you'll need 

Spring Break Nationals - The World's Most Famous Soundoff ! - Home


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, since I live like an hour away, I think I can make it down there 

Maybe I will make a big DIYMA sign to find some friends...


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

hallsc said:


> Maybe I will make a big DIYMA sign to find some friends...


You should totally do it

I want to try to make it. My fiance` and I will be heading to Disney World around that time and we may go a day early and catch the show.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's looking like we won't be able to make it this year.

Starting this new job and all...I won't be able to swing taking off to make the trip.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Team Hybrids will be there with a small army of competitors and support staff. We can't wait!

Scott


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Team Hybrids will be there with a small army of competitors and support staff. We can't wait!
> 
> Scott


Sweet!! I've been looking forward to meeting some of you guys especially hearing Brooksie talk so much junk . . . I mean praise all of the you guys. :laugh:


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Team Hybrids will be there with a small army of competitors and support staff. We can't wait!
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott I look forward to meeting you and seeing some of the vehicles that are a part of team hybrid. I will actually believe coming down from Toronto Canada along with one of the canadian members of your team, Julian with the Honda Fit.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Let's bump this up I want to see who else is coming


----------



## whammersol (Feb 28, 2009)

Heyyy! I'm also driving down from Boston, MA for the week! I've booked my room already too at this place called Daytona Bahama House. They had great prices and are right on the water. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up.

Daytona Beach hotels ocean front Bahama House


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

whammersol said:


> Heyyy! I'm also driving down from Boston, MA for the week! I've booked my room already too at this place called Daytona Bahama House. They had great prices and are right on the water. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up.
> 
> Daytona Beach hotels ocean front Bahama House


You competeing? If so what kind of ride and system?


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

9 more days and counting


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll be there competing in MECA Modified SQL, Modified Install, IASCA Pro SQI, and IASCA Finals.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I could make it. I'll actually be in Daytona the weekend before for the AMA Supercross race. I fly out on the 10th. Maybe next year...


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Floorplan

Florida Car Audio Blog Archive SBN 2009 Floorplan


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where this will be in Daytona?


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

**** why did I think this was THIS weekend and not LAST weekend???


----------

